# Motorhome radio station - INTERVIEWEES NEEDED



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

MHF will soon be opening a completely unique and innovative facility.

"The Motorhome Industry Radio station"

It will initially be broadcasting from online streams

I need some content for this of course, I have an experienced broadcaster at the helm for music, jingles and the like but we need some member contributions

Initially I will have recording facilities available on the MHF Stand (No. 249) at the Lincoln show this forthcoming weekend and as time progresses I will be passing over other means to rally staff members to capture your thoughts on record.

If you want to come down to the MHF stand any time over the weekend then please do so, I want some general quick interviews from members about who they are, what van they have, how long been an MHF member etc and any traders who wish to be captured for posterity about their businesses / new products etc the same applies.

Note these will only be very short snippet type interviews, not in depth. Our playlist will initially incorporate these throughout the day so nothing too taxing.

Once the station has been running a while we can run features etc


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Well done Nuke yet another example of why MHFacts has 40,000 odd motorhoming members and is the best in Europe

What about a "soap opera" where the cast have to read the script written by the members, an no member can write more that a few words or lines?

People could be cast in roles and then the script written for them!

A good example would be say, Pusser cast as a confused tourist with toilet issues.

Now all we need would be a mad scientist and a lonely lighthouse keeper any suggestions :lol: 

Eddie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I would imagine a lot of 'air' time will be occupied by the FIAT debarcle.
Is the station being renamed Radio X250?
I await to hear the first broadcast.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am a scientist but obviously I am not mad  :lol:  :roll: :wink: 
I could call on all me acting reserves to portray mad scientist i know loads of scientific words like.........................................


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Now then,Now then, jingle,jingle (Jimmy saville)

I think Carol's got just the right face for RADIO :wink: :lol: 

Good luck with your New venture Dave.


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> MHF will soon be opening a completely unique and innovative facility.
> 
> "The Motorhome Industry Radio station"
> 
> ...


Well can I offer my services as a DJ (broadcaster) having done a stint on BFBS PM me if you need me!!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> I would imagine a lot of 'air' time will be occupied by the FIAT debarcle.
> Is the station being renamed Radio X250?
> I await to hear the first broadcast.


I wonder what percentage of the 40,000 own fiat based x250 and what percentage of those have had problems.I am trouble free so far thank god
Bri


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Can I add a bit to this post - I'm the man organising this for Nuke and work is progressing well.

1. I can do interviews by phone. If you have Skype this is better. I will be pm-ing people who seem to have added something that would a good subject for an interview but if you have an idea pm me PLEASE.
2. I'm also looking for Vox Pops, if you're prepared to be asked a silly question please pm me your number OR your Skype address.
3. I'm looking for a reporter for the NEC show starting Oct 13th as I cannot attend. If you'd like to discuss what this involves (and audition for me!!! on the phone), please make contact. Equipment loaned for this enterprise. It'll be fun and very involving.

Thanks
John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we need some more snippets for use on the program

If you want to be added then please record a short audio clip at as high quality as you can do something along the lines of:

"Hello, my name is X, I have been a mhf member for X years and my favourite part of the website is X because Y"

or

"Hello my username is X, I have been a MHF Member for X years and my favourite part of the site is Y because Z"

you get the idea 

email them to me at admin @ motorhomefacts.com


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting

Is that what a lot of us did during the Carvery meal at the Brean Rally?

If so my dulcet tones are already 'in the bin', so apologies in advance.

Paul


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

hoping the results of this can be added as a podcast so we can all subscribe and catch up at our leisure????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Interesting
> 
> Is that what a lot of us did during the Carvery meal at the Brean Rally?
> 
> ...


I was interviewed at the Carvery trust me to get in first


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yes that is correct Paul, some are already "in the bag" so to speak, but can never have enough content for the station


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

What a fantastic idea :!: 

As a newbie not sure I could add anything but I will certainly be interested in the content, will definitely be following intently

Cheers
Gary


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I can confirm Locovan and Oldenstar and being played out in my studio 24 hours a day! I admit this is a rather limited audience for now.

My visit to see you at Brean gave us 27 usable vox pops, but truthfully I'd like to double this before we go "to air" so your help with this is appreciated. 

Be "funny", "serious", "informative", whatever as you like, whatever comes to mind so long as it's not rude. Well you know, double meaning is OK, coarse is not! I shall be looking at all opportunities to meet up with the approximately 39000 members I haven't yet managed to put a microphone near! The DIY option would help a lot.

Check out Nuke's post for details of what to do. Thanks a bundle.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

neverrememberit said:


> I can confirm Locovan and Oldenstar and being played out in my studio 24 hours a day! I admit this is a rather limited audience for now.
> 
> My visit to see you at Brean gave us 27 usable vox pops, but truthfully I'd like to double this before we go "to air" so your help with this is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Wooo did i come out Ok or does my Chatham accent come through and i sound like a cockney :roll:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Suggest you tour the NEC with your tape recorder and interview some of the traders. How about starting with Tom Booth?

C.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Suggest you tour the NEC with your tape recorder and interview some of the traders. How about starting with Tom Booth?


I will be on the press tour again this year Clive and John is lending me a minidisc recorder / Mic so will be doing just that 
You going on the press tour on Tuesday ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> A good example would be say, Pusser cast as a confused tourist with toilet issues.
> Eddie


As if I would have issues, of all people. Daphne has some though. 8O


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> A good example would be say, Pusser cast as a confused tourist with toilet issues


Stereotyping is never good. How about an eccentric and opinionated Policeman who likes to dress up at the weekends?

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > A good example would be say, Pusser cast as a confused tourist with toilet issues
> ...


Not sure the world is ready for that. We are still getting over the Santa incident.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting idea, I wish it well but please make sure it is not streamed automatically as soon as you log on, we don't all have unlimited bandwidth :?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it wont be actively streamed don't worry. It will be personal choice as to whether u listen in or not as we have many members who visit the site from low bandwidth / mobile connections


----------

